# [SOLVED] /dev/disk missing

## yee

I KNOW it is NOT a udev configuration issue.

When I boot up 4.0.5 based kernel, all is well.  When I boot up a 4.1.12 kernel, /dev/disk is missing. I believe that the directory tree is populated by udev.

The only reason I realized this is that while I use LABELs for mounting almost everything, I mount /tmp and swap using /dev/disk/by-uuid/* which is empty when booting 4.1.12

The only difference in the booting is a different kernel 4.0.5 -> 4.1.12.

I checked all the configuration options from:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev

What am I missing?

-=-=-=-=-

[UPDATE]

It would appear that I had another option chosen:

"For a much more reliable operation, the kernel must not use the CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED* option."

http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/peripherals/180950-udevLast edited by yee on Tue Nov 17, 2015 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

yee,

Mount using lables or filesystem UUIDs works without /dev/disk.

I don't have /dev/disk (by design) but /etc/fstab is all UUIDs.

Do you have DEVTMPFS in your kernel?

Its the kernel that populates /dev again now.  udev fine tunes permissions.

/dev/disk is a collection of symlinks, udev may play a part in that.

----------

## yee

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> y
> 
> Mount using lables or filesystem UUIDs works without /dev/disk.
> 
> I don't have /dev/disk (by design) but /etc/fstab is all UUIDs.
> ...

 

I have DEVTMPFS.

Interesting, I didn't know that I didn't need /dev/disk for UUID mounting.  I to try these changes in /etc/init.d/dmcrypt which may make bootup simpler and more reliable.

Thanks.

-=-=-=-

[UPDATE]

UUID=foo notation does not appear to work when configuring /etc/init.d/dmcrypt.  It would appear I DO need /dev/disk/*

----------

